# Offshore charter in the pc/st. Joe area



## Hardwoods (Jun 26, 2012)

We (group of six) are looking for a good boat for about 8-10 hour trip for grouper and some aj's. So...who is the best? (the trip will probably be mid to late August)


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 26, 2012)

If you are in PC google @ Capt Keith Page, boat " Transition". We are going 7/3 w/ him.

St Joe - http://www.doghousecharters.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## reno (Jun 28, 2012)

Capt benji Kelly boat miss Kelly


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 3, 2012)

Go to bookmeacharter.com. Took the wife, kids, and parents out last week with Capt. Dwayne and had a blast! The wife and kids first time offshore fishing. He is out of Apalachicola (20-30 minutes from Pt. St. Joe


----------



## Hardwoods (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Any others are appreciated as well.


----------



## zebulon (Jul 3, 2012)

X10 for the Kelly boats, went out on the Kelly Girl last month. Best offshore trip i'v ever had.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 4, 2012)

AJ season I believe is closed.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it is closed until August right? We were planning on going in August.


----------



## flint river nut (Jul 7, 2012)

Charisma Charters - Mexico Beach.

We go out with him twice a year.  Never been dissapointed.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jul 18, 2012)

We have pretty much decided on going with the Kelly boats but which is the best? Kelly girl, lady Kelly, or miss Kelly? Or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## Dupree (Jul 18, 2012)

flint river nut said:


> Charisma Charters - Mexico Beach.
> 
> We go out with him twice a year.  Never been dissapointed.



X2. Haven't been in a few years but they are top notch. They used to put pics up of the catch everyday. Let's you know they are legit and not just showing the best 5 days of the year off.


----------



## reno (Jul 18, 2012)

Miss Kelly Capt Benji, I have fished Kelly girl before but Benji on miss Kelly gets my vote


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 25, 2012)

Got back home today after a 10 hour trip Friday on the Miss Kelly. If we go back again (and we will eventually) it will definitely be with capt. Benji. Thanks again everybody for the suggestions.


----------

